# Miniature Worlds Inside Wooden Rings



## zozo (2 Aug 2016)

Simply stunning, kinda makes you think of aquascaping.  Something for the Ladies in this hobby to wear. Or a gift for your sweetheart if you are in this hobby.








 




Who is going to make one with HC?

http://www.boredpanda.com/resin-rin...ebook&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=BPFacebook


----------



## Tim Harrison (2 Aug 2016)

Very nice...if the you shake the winter scene ring does it snow?


----------



## zozo (2 Aug 2016)

Tim Harrison said:


> Very nice...if the you shake the winter scene ring does it snow?


----------



## snobi (13 Oct 2016)

what the  i love that ring. what an art


----------



## HiNtZ (18 Nov 2016)

There are women in this hobby??


----------

